# Smoked Koke



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Got asked to bring some smoked Kokanee to christmas eve party. Decided on 2 options:
slab of smoked fish and Smoked fish cheese ball
Little olive oil on fillet with a liberal amount of Cabelas trout and salmon seasoning then 4 hours on the Traeger
The cheese ball is delicious
1 smoked koke fillet
8 oz softened cream cheese
finely chopped green onions
2 cloves garlic sauted in lots of butter
couple shakes of both worchester and tabasco
little parsley
spoonful of lemon juice
It's not gonna last 5 minutes!!
[attachment=0:1wjieeug]smoked koke.jpg[/attachment:1wjieeug]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, that looks good!


----------

